
Ask HN: Helping a fellow entrepreneur out - cx42net
Hi everyone!
I value a lot the community here at HN. It feels to me that great minds are hanging there, and being able to read the post you share brings a lot to me, every day.<p>Today, I’m hoping to rely on you. I’ve been working on PDFShift.io (An API to convert any HTML documents to PDF with a single POST request) for the past few months, validated it to the market and starting to grow it. I’m at 230$ MRR right now and hoping to increase it.<p>I would love to have less than a minute of your time helping me.<p>Today, PDFShift is on ProductHunt at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;pdfshift (I’ll repost that link in the first comment). I would love if you could help me spread the word out, and eventually upvote it if you like it of course.<p>I’ll be happy to return the favor when you’ll need it of course, just reach out it when you’ll need it.
Thank you so much for your help, it will make a ton of difference to me.
======
tomhoward
You'd be better to submit this as a Show HN.

This style of post don't usually do so well here, I guess because asking for
upvotes on another site doesn't quite qualify as "gratifying curiosity", which
is what HN is meant to be for.

But interesting projects submitted as Show HN often do really well, when
they're things people can learn from or use.

And once your project is doing well as a Show HN, it's not a big deal to
mention that product is on PH :)

~~~
cx42net
Ok, thank you for your comment and help.

I've made a Show HN then, at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17967252)

Hope it will work :)

